# Torqhost KVM 512MB



## wlanboy (May 28, 2013)

*Provider*: Torqhost
*Plan*: KVM 512mb
*Price*: 25$ per year
*Location*: Tallinn, Estonia

*Purchased*: 05/2013

*Hardware information:*


cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor : 0
vendor_id : GenuineIntel
cpu family : 6
model : 13
model name : QEMU Virtual CPU version (cpu64-rhel6)
stepping : 3
microcode : 0x1
cpu MHz : 2400.084
cache size : 4096 KB
fdiv_bug : no
hlt_bug : no
f00f_bug : no
coma_bug : no
fpu : yes
fpu_exception : yes
cpuid level : 4
wp : yes
flags : fpu de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx lm up pni cx16 hypervisor lahf_lm
bogomips : 4800.16
clflush size : 64
cache_alignment : 64
address sizes : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
power management:


cat /proc/meminfo

```
MemTotal:         507560 kB
MemFree:          409624 kB
Buffers:           21720 kB
Cached:            47872 kB
SwapCached:            0 kB
Active:            34236 kB
Inactive:          46332 kB
Active(anon):      11004 kB
Inactive(anon):      540 kB
Active(file):      23232 kB
Inactive(file):    45792 kB
Unevictable:           0 kB
Mlocked:               0 kB
HighTotal:             0 kB
HighFree:              0 kB
LowTotal:         507560 kB
LowFree:          409624 kB
SwapTotal:        522236 kB
SwapFree:         522236 kB
Dirty:                 0 kB
Writeback:             0 kB
AnonPages:         10984 kB
Mapped:             8080 kB
Shmem:               572 kB
Slab:              11884 kB
SReclaimable:       6440 kB
SUnreclaim:         5444 kB
KernelStack:         520 kB
PageTables:          592 kB
NFS_Unstable:          0 kB
Bounce:                0 kB
WritebackTmp:          0 kB
CommitLimit:      776016 kB
Committed_AS:      53484 kB
VmallocTotal:     512004 kB
VmallocUsed:        2484 kB
VmallocChunk:     507884 kB
HardwareCorrupted:     0 kB
AnonHugePages:         0 kB
HugePages_Total:       0
HugePages_Free:        0
HugePages_Rsvd:        0
HugePages_Surp:        0
Hugepagesize:       2048 kB
DirectMap4k:       28660 kB
DirectMap2M:      495616 kB
```

dd

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -rf test
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 6.29152 s, 171 MB/s
```

wget

```
wget cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test -O /dev/null
--2013-05-28 13:20:05--  http://cachefly.cachefly.net/100mb.test
Resolving cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)... 205.234.175.175
Connecting to cachefly.cachefly.net (cachefly.cachefly.net)|205.234.175.175|:80... connected.
HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
Length: 104857600 (100M) [application/octet-stream]
Saving to: `/dev/null'

100%[================================================================================================================================>] 104,857,600 8.51M/s   in 12s

2013-05-28 13:20:18 (8.12 MB/s) - `/dev/null' saved [104857600/104857600]
```

*What services are running?*


Small static websites
RabbitMQ server
Mumble server
Ruby scripts
OpenVPN

*Support:*

No support tickets needed. You will not get any emails - even the "vps is ready" message was a ticket.

*Overall experience:*

I am a happy customer. The vps is fast and the network is very reliable.

*Network:*

Ping to europe: 27ms

Ping to US (Buffalo): 118ms

Ping to US (Atlanta): 139ms

Ping to US (Chicago): 135ms


----------



## mpkossen (May 28, 2013)

I can say their support is very fast, from the little experience I have with it. I ordered and mentioned my VAT number in the comments. I had a ticket opened for me within 10 minutes to say my invoice had been amended. I've sent a total of three replies and all were responded to within fifteen minutes (I think even less).


----------



## wlanboy (May 28, 2013)

Traceroute to france (lemonde.fr):


3 r9-ae3-0-Tln-Linx-EE.linxtelecom.net (195.222.7.169) 0.371 ms 0.438 ms 0.417 ms
4 r9-ae2-0-Sln-Song-SE.linxtelecom.net (212.47.201.190) 6.847 ms 6.836 ms 6.814 ms
5 xe-10-3-1-651.bar1.Stockholm1.Level3.net (213.242.110.77) 5.727 ms 5.717 ms 5.756 ms
6 te0-0-0-4.ccr21.sto01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.15.229) 6.113 ms te0-7-0-4.ccr21.sto01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.14.5) 6.423 ms 6.423 ms
7 te0-3-0-7.ccr21.sto03.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.62.54) 6.686 ms 154.54.77.134 (154.54.77.134) 33.607 ms 154.54.77.130 (154.54.77.130) 6.588 ms
8 te0-3-0-5.ccr22.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.38.37) 37.160 ms te0-6-0-4.ccr21.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.178) 59.058 ms te0-3-0-2.ccr22.ham01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.73.65) 33.497 ms
9 te0-4-0-3.ccr21.muc01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.76.233) 59.267 ms te0-1-0-3.mpd22.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.49.225) 36.893 ms te0-1-0-4.ccr21.muc01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.213) 59.026 ms
10 te0-1-0-6.ccr21.mrs01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.89) 59.112 ms te0-0-0-13.mpd22.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.48.129) 52.146 ms te0-1-0-6.ccr21.mrs01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.74.89) 59.362 ms
11 te0-2-0-3.mpd21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.36.182) 59.292 ms te0-7-0-21.mag21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (154.54.38.186) 48.060 ms te0-0-0-15.ccr21.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.2.197) 59.279 ms
12 snsci.demarc.cogentco.com (149.6.160.50) 43.339 ms 149.6.114.210 (149.6.114.210) 46.207 ms 149.6.115.26 (149.6.115.26) 43.554 ms
13 bzn-crs16-1-be1106.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.59.101) 43.066 ms 46.388 ms 46.436 ms
14 dedibox-2-p.intf.routers.proxad.net (212.27.50.162) 44.722 ms 48.020 ms 48.203 ms

Traceroute to UK (guardian.co.uk):


3 r9-ge-0-2-1-0-Tln-Linx-EE.linxtelecom.net (195.222.7.169) 80.203 ms 80.190 ms 80.170 ms
4 r9-ae2-0-Sln-Song-SE.linxtelecom.net (212.47.201.190) 46.859 ms 13.362 ms 46.837 ms
5 xe-10-3-1-651.bar1.Stockholm1.Level3.net (213.242.110.77) 5.818 ms 5.811 ms 5.791 ms
6 ae-9-9.ebr1.Berlin1.Level3.net (4.69.200.254) 47.162 ms 47.341 ms 47.320 ms
7 ae-1-100.ebr2.Berlin1.Level3.net (4.69.148.206) 47.282 ms 47.683 ms 47.226 ms
8 4.69.200.161 (4.69.200.161) 47.062 ms 4.69.200.173 (4.69.200.173) 47.617 ms 47.654 ms
9 ae-47-47.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.205) 47.341 ms ae-46-46.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.201) 47.254 ms ae-47-47.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.205) 47.239 ms
10 ae-24-24.ebr2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.66) 47.168 ms ae-22-22.ebr2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.143.58) 47.286 ms 47.567 ms
11 ae-45-45.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.70) 47.495 ms ae-48-48.ebr2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.143.82) 47.491 ms 47.509 ms
12 ae-56-221.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.130) 47.161 ms ae-58-223.csw2.London1.Level3.net (4.69.153.138) 47.387 ms 47.318 ms
13 ae-21-52.car1.London1.Level3.net (4.69.139.98) 172.695 ms 172.661 ms 165.727 ms
14 GUARDIAN-UN.car1.London1.Level3.net (212.113.8.30) 47.619 ms 47.792 ms 47.647 ms

Traceroute to NL (dvhn.nl):


3 r9-ae3-0-Tln-Linx-EE.linxtelecom.net (195.222.7.169) 0.304 ms 0.312 ms 0.304 ms
4 r9-ae2-0-Sln-Song-SE.linxtelecom.net (212.47.201.190) 5.893 ms 5.877 ms 5.840 ms
5 r9-xe-5-3-0-0-Fra-Anct-DE.linxtelecom.net (212.47.201.194) 26.096 ms 26.091 ms 26.074 ms
6 decix-2701.ge-0-0-0.jun1.fra4.network.bit.nl (80.81.192.95) 46.603 ms 46.239 ms 45.761 ms
7 804.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-1.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.81) 32.063 ms 32.004 ms 803.xe-0-0-0.jun1.bit-2a.network.bit.nl (213.136.1.89) 32.477 ms

traceroute to US (washingtonpost.com):


```
3  r9-ge-0-2-1-0-Tln-Linx-EE.linxtelecom.net (195.222.7.169)  0.275 ms  0.292 ms  0.271 ms
 4  r9-ae2-0-Sln-Song-SE.linxtelecom.net (212.47.201.190)  5.892 ms  5.734 ms  5.858 ms
 5  xe-10-3-1-651.bar1.Stockholm1.Level3.net (213.242.110.77)  5.793 ms  5.948 ms  5.882 ms
 6  ae-8-8.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net (4.69.200.250)  42.613 ms  47.137 ms  35.620 ms
 7  ae-45-45.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.166)  35.678 ms ae-46-46.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.170)  35.569 ms ae-47-47.ebr3.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.143.174)  35.805 ms
 8  ae-93-93.csw4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.14)  35.603 ms ae-63-63.csw1.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.163.2)  37.043 ms  36.291 ms
 9  * * *
10  xe-0-2-0.mpr1.fra4.de.above.net (64.125.14.5)  35.802 ms  35.766 ms  35.856 ms
11  xe-0-1-0.mpr2.cdg12.fr.above.net (64.125.24.94)  45.062 ms  71.578 ms  71.432 ms
12  ge-6-1-0.mpr1.lhr2.uk.above.net (64.125.22.185)  49.300 ms  49.303 ms  49.238 ms
13  xe-5-2-0.cr1.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.26.21)  123.746 ms  123.751 ms  123.733 ms
14  xe-1-1-0.mpr3.iad1.us.above.net (64.125.31.113)  124.778 ms  124.714 ms  124.718 ms
15  64.124.201.150.allocated.above.net (64.124.201.150)  123.599 ms  123.638 ms  123.676 ms
```


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like a provider can change during some months.

During the last two months Torqhost failed to communicate changes.

It all ended up in following game several times:


Alert from Nodeping -> host is down
Writing support ticket (because Controlpanel is deactivated)
Getting response: "Oh we updated the node, Was your vps not restarted?"
Me: "Nope - without WHMC modul and without control panel I am not able to restart my vps without writing a ticket"
Looking to the last days:



Latest issue was a random shutdown bug on their node. Libvirt was shutting down some vps on random intervalls.

They could not fix it - they tried several days - and they could not move me to another node. They are out of stock...

I am disappointed. No communication and no intention to find a solution.

Bye bye Torqhost.


----------



## drmike (Sep 5, 2013)

I like these sorts of followups.  As important or more than the original review.

Lots of providers that start out alright, but as nodes fill up, everything goes wrong.


----------

